# Next Head Coach



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

So, who do you think should be our next head coach?

Out of the current assistants, I guess I like Wittman the best. Lowe had his chance. And I dont know much about Sichting. Actually none of the assistants do much for me.
Out of the others candidates. I am a bit intrigued about PJ Carlesimo. He has been around a winning team in the spurs, plus he seems like he can lay down the law.


----------



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

Nate McMillan is my top choice, but it is also a pipe dream.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think you shouldve put musslemen up there but its alright. I voted for carlisemo because of the fact he is and has been part of one of the most successful franchises and coachs in the last 5 years. He is one of the first guys I heard say manu was going to be a really good player in the league while I was watching the summer international games while he was a commentator for nbc.


----------



## alwayshoops (May 12, 2005)

*We Need Carlesimo*

My number one choice is Carlesimo. There are some great reasons why he would be great for us. 

The most obvious one to me is he is from a winning organazation! San Antonio is a constant powerhouse, and he has been there for the ride the whole time. He knows what it takes to win, and that is what this team could use: a winner's mentality.

Also, he is a defensive specialist. We all know about San Antonio and their tough defense. Trust me, he has a big part in that. We need to be defense-oriented, and let our offense come from that. We have some awesome defensive players with Garnett, Hassell, Olowakandi and Griffin. I think he really could get the most out of all of them.

On another note, I am very much against promoting an assistant. I just never like when that happens. I think we're trying to get a new system in here, and all we would be doing is bringing in someone that worked with Saunders for years. We need a fresh, new image; that starts with your head coach.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: We Need Carlesimo*

Cowens is out, Izzo is out (not sure he was ever in), and I'd say Carlesimo is #1 at the moment.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

Paul Silas...Nobody ever stuck with this guy and he's just been in two bad organizations. He never got a chance to really coach lebron in cleveland and was involved with a not so good charlotte team. He'd be a great coach. I like Musselman but I'm hesitant to say that Carlisemo is the answer. I guess since spree isn't going to be here, that situation would be ok. I agree that there is no way we should hire a coach from the inside. The whole staff needs to be wiped out and give the wolves coaching a new era. If it were possible...terry porter or sam mitchell.


----------



## alwayshoops (May 12, 2005)

I also like Paul Silas, but is there a chance at him? In all the newspaper reports there has never been anything about us talking to him or him talking to us. If any rumors would come up, he would be my number one choice. Also, they said that if a coach isn't chosen by the end of the month, it's because he's still in the Playoffs. That would wipe out Silas.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Ehhh. No I wouldn't be interested in Silas. After seeing what happened to the cavs thsi year, I'll pass.


----------



## alwayshoops (May 12, 2005)

I don't think that the team's collapse should be put all on him. He had them playing amazing basketball the first half of the season. I think with the record they ended with, he would have been pretty happy. James is amazing, Ilgauskas is good, but they couldn't do it alone.

I didn't like that he had problems with Snow and McGinnis, though. I think all that controversy did hurt team morale. If he came here, I don't know how he could stand Hudson or Cassell. That might be a problem to consider.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

mcginnis..... gooden..... A deep bench... There are no excuses for a collapse with that roster.


----------



## alwayshoops (May 12, 2005)

McGinnis and Gooden are both terrible attitudes in my book.

I know, there was some talent to work with. But are their teams hesitating to hire Flip Saunders because of what happended with Minnesota this year? I haven't heard of one.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> mcginnis..... gooden..... A deep bench... There are no excuses for a collapse with that roster.


Cleveland's team is wack. As was said, King James and Biz Z were all they had and at the beginning of the season that was enough to get em' through. Their role players were playing decent in the beginning of the year too. Late in the season when they collapsed, players were hurt and the only one who was producing was Lebron. He had to do everything and that's why they didnt' make the playoffs. It wasn't Silas' fault and that's why I think he was wrongfully terminated. Deep bench? They don't even rank near the top 15-20 in benches in the league. Every team in the playoffs had a deeper bench and all around team. 

The bottom line is, Silas did his best with what he had to work with. As we've seen time and time again, ONE person cannot do it all, and James fell victim to that. It's happened to Garnett, McGrady, Vince, Kobe, Iverson, and the list could go on. But to blame that on coaching isn't the answer. That's the front office not doing they're jobs to get the right players to come to Cleveland and play with Lebron. Rest assured, Cleveland will do something in the off-season and regardless of who is the coach of that team, they will make the playoffs and they will sign either Michael Redd or Ray Allen. All I can say is give Silas a talented team and it could be something special. Though I don't think he'll be hired here, he would be a great asset to the team.


----------



## alwayshoops (May 12, 2005)

Very well put.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Has Spree's contract expired? I'm sure Wolves management would most likely to get him outta picture if PJ Carlisemo were to be next coach of Wolves.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Lynx said:


> Has Spree's contract expired? I'm sure Wolves management would most likely to get him outta picture if PJ Carlisemo were to be next coach of Wolves.


Yep, his contract expired. And Glen Taylor already said we're not bringing him back. Apparently Carlisemo urged the Spurs to trade for him before we got him. So maybe that wouldn't be a problem, even though it would seem to be a huge problem. But I can't imagine Spree being back here, and I'm about 75% sure Carlisemo will be our coach.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well that would be really interesting to see. spree getting coached by pj again.... One thing I have learned about PJ is that "he swears like a sailor" is what stephen a smith said.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

So are you saying that he's another "Salty Sea Captain" a la Bill Blair?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

no...not really


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

http://www.kfan.com/otherside/doogiesdirt.html


> The Dirt has learned that Kevin Garnett and owner Glen Taylor spoke within the last 48 hours, and Garnett reportedly told Taylor he would not play for current Spurs assisstant P.J. Carlisimo. KG wants Paul Silas as the next Woofies coach...The problem is that Silas was interviewed by phone last week, and The Dirt hears that Taylor was not impressed with the former Hornets and Cavs head man. Taylor has said he wants the coaching situation resolved within the next couple weeks.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

then hire silas.... Carlisimo is out of the picture now. Do we want to hire carlisimo and end up having to trade garnett since he doesnt like him, or hire paul silas who is a pretty good coach, and keep garnett here? Honestly, it would attract more players here than it would hiring carlisimo. Although I still feel pj is the better coach.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Ehhh. No I wouldn't be interested in Silas. After seeing what happened to the cavs thsi year, I'll pass.





sheefo13 said:


> mcginnis..... gooden..... A deep bench... There are no excuses for a collapse with that roster.



Why the sudden change in heart? You say you are fine with Silas but before you ripped him apart. I realize that KG has a lot of weight to throw around with his words but dang. Silas might even be a better fit then Carlisemo here. I hope we do hire Silas.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Whatever coach KG decides he wants, I am all for him... I know I changed really quick, but I would rather have sials and garnett here than pj and no garnett.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

say what you will, but i think Silas would be a good coach for the wolves. he would finally get his chance with a decent team to prove how good of a coach he can be. No matter what anyone says, I'd rather have garnett than james as of now.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

hmm just wondering why don't Wolves front office go after Phil Jackson? I know Minnesota isn't his ideal place but no harm in try. 

KG, Troy and Saml in triangle motion. :wink:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

We didnt want to pay him the kind of money he wanted


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

One guy I think we should give a serious chance would be eric musslemen. A young coach could help energize our team. We see what he did to the warriors and now they are better but they still cant get as far as they did with musslemen. Maybe even ric potino???


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Maybe even ric potino???


I think we saw enough with what he did for Boston. In no way do I want to hire a coach from the college ranks. It's not the same game. I vote NO to Rick PitiNO.


----------

